# wanted breeder in arizona or someone who needs to rehome &gt



## unabrow1 (Apr 14, 2008)

i would prefer hairless or dumbo 
also they need to be male 

My name is Corey you can contact me at

[email protected],on here
or my cell
(602)499-1095


----------



## amybunny (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: wanted breeder in arizona or someone who needs to rehome*

There are TONS of ratties on the PHX craigslist needing to be rehomed. Where in AZ are you located? I'm in Prescott.


----------



## unabrow1 (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: wanted breeder in arizona or someone who needs to rehome*

im in scottsdale i just met with a old friend who didnt want his rat anymore so i took him off his hands  and its a russian blue i think


----------



## amybunny (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: wanted breeder in arizona or someone who needs to rehome*



unabrow1 said:


> im in scottsdale i just met with a old friend who didnt want his rat anymore so i took him off his hands  and its a russian blue i think



Awesome! Good luck with your new rattie. Remember that rats really thrive on another rat for a companion. Consider getting another one of the same sex.


----------

